# Best books on marriage advice?



## Jessica21 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, what are some good books to read on marriage advice? My favorite one I have read so far is Saving Your Marriage by Emily Wilson. Please share your favorite books!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Five love languages and Real Marriage by Mark Driscoll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*1*. Love & Respect: The Love She Most Desires; The Respect He Desperately Needs  .........


*2*. His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage 



> *~ these are the Core Emotional Needs addressed in that book.*...
> 
> 1. *Admiration*
> 2. *Affection*
> ...



*3*. When Your Sex Drives Don't Match: Discover Your Libido Types to Create a Mutually Satisfying Sex Life  ..... ... ...Identifying Your Libido Type
 

*4.* Passionista: The Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man .....every wife should read this!

*5*. Boundaries in Marriage 

*6. * The 5 Love Languages: The Secret to Love That Lasts 










*7.* The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> *1*. Love & Respect: The Love She Most Desires; The Respect He Desperately Needs  .........
> 
> 
> *2*. His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage
> ...


LOL! Done a little research have we? Number 4 gave me a nice twinge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ConanHub said:


> *LOL! Done a little research have we? Number 4 gave me a nice twinge.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am a bookaholic -I own 5 of these & so many more.... not that I read them all to the end cause I don't.. 

Research....I enjoy it... this is another ....not necessarily about marriage but "fulfillment" in this life.. who to be vulnerable with, about our SHAME...that we all strive for intimacy with others.... one of my all time favorite books besides "*Boundaries*" by Cloud & Townsend...

*8*. The Gifts of Imperfection: Let Go of Who You Think You're Supposed to Be and Embrace Who You Are 

I have this part of the book highlighted... Author Brene Brown says >>


> "After collecting thousands of stories , I'm willing to call this a FACT: *A deep sense of love and belonging is an irreducible need of all women, men and children*. We are biologically, cognitively, physically, and spiritually wired to love , to be loved, and to belong.
> 
> When these needs are not met, we don't function as we were meant to. We break. We fall apart. We NUMB...We ache...We hurt others. We get sick.
> 
> There are certainly other causes of illness, numbing and hurt, but the absence of love and belonging will always lead to suffering.


A little wrap up of the book is here >>


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> LOL! Done a little research have we? Number 4 gave me a nice twinge.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



My love language is not listed. It involves receiving boxes from B&H Camera...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

john117 said:


> My love language is not listed. It involves receiving boxes from B&H Camera...


If those boxes include Televue eyepieces, we might be a match made in heaven.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mostly Nikon stuff actually. Between my older girl and myself we have 3 Nikon bodies, 8 lenses, 2 flashes, 2 point and shoots (Canon) Good stuff all.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I read "his needs her needs" and thought it was very good. After seeing so many references to NMMNG and MMSL here on TAM, I read those too just to see what the fuss was about. And the 180 comes from a book called divorce busters so it must be okay. Turns out NMMNG fit the young version of me like a glove but I figured it out on my own after one failed marriage.

I think people really need to read more than one and see what sticks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> I read "his needs her needs" and thought it was very good. After seeing so many references to *NMMNG and MMSL *here on TAM, *I read those too just to see what the fuss was about*.


 I bought these both too, out or pure curiosity.. I wanted to asses my Husband and see how much of a nice guy he was.. (in the past)... unlike the majority of women on TAM ..I think The Married Man Sex Life Primer  is a great book with very helpful information to a targeted audience (not these overly confident controlling types)...

And I much appreciated Athol Kay's take on explaining the Alpha/ Beta differences......that men need BOTH.. that there is such a thing as GOOD BETA...and men who lack this also bring ruin to their marriages....just as too much ALPHA is no winner either... 

Though you wouldn't know this.. by reading endless internet articles that slaughter the Beta term as all pu$$y whipped doormats.. (pick up artist sites -that's their philosophy pretty much)...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People. My favorite "marriage manual," and one of the few I had read before discovering relationship forums a year ago.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

The Time Life series on Home Improvement.

"if you can duck a wrench..."


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Intimacy & Desire: Awaken the Passion in Your Relationship

Passionate Marriage: Keeping Love and Intimacy Alive in Committed Relationships

Fall in Love, Stay in Love

Boundaries in Marriage


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

jld said:


> *The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People.* My favorite "marriage manual," and one of the few I had read before discovering relationship forums a year ago.


Oh I should have thought of that. The 7 habits of highly effective people is the most useful thing I've ever read BY FAR. It's not a close call and that's saying a lot because I really like some other material too. 7 habit's is yoda training .


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Oh I should have thought of that. The 7 habits of highly effective people is the most useful thing I've ever read BY FAR. It's not a close call and that's saying a lot because I really like some other material too. 7 habit's is yoda training .


:iagree:


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

What? No one mentioned the universal language of all. 

High quality Chocolate. Sure, it's not a book, but it's soooooo decadent.


----------

